
Deploy any Linux x64 app on AWS with one command - axelfontaine
https://boxfuse.com/blog/linux-x64
======
kylecordes
Boxfuse seems like a brilliant idea, but partly hamstrung by the need (which
I'm not complaining about it all, just observing) for a business model. I
would like to use technology like boxfuse, but I do not want another service
between me and the AWS or other cloud provider account my VMs run on.

I think something like this, but sold "as plain old software you buy and run"
instead of "as a service" would be compelling, although perhaps difficult to
make a business model around.

